# What kinds of things in your stocking



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

So gift giving has always been lacking in my marriage before but my H is excited about giving this year- he gave me the most amazing surprise gift for my B-day this month and I think see how much I loved it has encouraged him to do it more.

Ok, so main gifts I gave him some ideas

But I want a stocking this year. I've never had one for myself (since being an adult) I don't even have the stocking for myself I just have 3 for H and the kids. 
So I'm getting a stocking. 

I always fill H's with small trinkets, like the kind of keychain he likes and has a hard time finding, cheap tool stuff, personal items, under $15 and small in size and then his fave candy that is hard to find just in the regular stores. 

So he asks me what I want in mine and I have no idea. I looked through amazon for ideas and I'm stuck. I'll also be filling it this year myself with candy and whatnot but he wants something or a couple ideas he could add to it too.

What do you ladies like in your stockings? What have been some of your best stocking surprises?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Have you tried your legs? I hear lots of males like that a lot. Looks yummy!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Have you tried your legs? I hear lots of males like that a lot. Looks yummy!


Those I have a lot of. Thigh high fishnets attached to a garter are H's fave. :laugh:

Actually, while searching amazon for _stockings _ so I could get one for myself, I found a lot of the leg kind. Maybe I'll grab myself some new ones anyway, throw them in there too. Most of them are from china shippers though and I hate buying from them. I end up needing like an XXXL which just makes me sad lol.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Those I have a lot of. Thigh high fishnets attached to a garter are H's fave. :laugh:
> 
> Actually, while searching amazon for _stockings _ so I could get one for myself, I found a lot of the leg kind. Maybe I'll grab myself some new ones anyway, throw them in there too. Most of them are from china shippers though and I hate buying from them. I end up needing like an XXXL which just makes me sad lol.



That is why I white out the size 32 on my pants and ink in size 30. LOL. Makes me feel better.

If I try hard enough, I can push enough flesh to make my stomach look like a doughnut! Why of course yes on the sprinkles!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Stockings are so much fun!!!

Gift certificates, lotto tickets, money, good smelly stuff from bath and body works, and indulgently trashy magazines.:grin2:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I like those scratch lotto tickets and trashy mags are always fun And I love bath stuff, I totally forgot about that to put on my list.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

The kitchen gadget wall at Bed, Bath and Beyond has lots of nifty things for stockings. Also, little "airplane size" liquor bottles....they even have little gift sets this time of year. Burts Bees tinted lip balm, eyeglass wipes (the ones that come in little packets), ,makeup brushes.....I could go on and on. I love stockings .


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Liquor he'd be totally good about getting  

He gets a little overwhelmed by the girly stuff. He has no idea what 90% of my drawer in the bathroom is even for or called. But my DD who is only 8 is actually really good at picking out stuff like that so maybe I'll send him out with her for support.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

You guys beat me to it but I was going to suggest leggings or tights, maybe some leg warmers. And I agree with the Bath & Body Works suggestion; there all kinds of miniature bottles of bath foam, lotions, yummy things, quite a variety. Since I have an allergy to fragrances I can only use the lavender, but those would be fun. Try the PaylessShoeSource website for stockings; they've got some good ones. Before I left on a trip to Atlanta I bought a pair of their tights and they held up well and are really a value.

Earrings or some other small jewelry items fit into a stocking easily, too!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ladies, please keep posting. Getting some great ideas from this thread.


----------



## Big Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

I might get my wife a chocolate orange, a roll of black and white film, a paperback book or like item, and a hand written note. Simple, easy, and personalized.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know if you like coffee or tea, but I like to buy Christmas blend at Starbucks, in those small packs of about 6 ounces. And Republic of Tea has a pillow with six tea bags, all different, and you can stuff the pillow with potpourri after you use the teabags. They also have "travelers," little tins that hold six tea bags, either a variety or a single type. I have a couple of those and refill them from a larger can at home and take the traveler to work in my purse. If you order online from Republic of Tea, they send all kinds of freebies. 

Lots of cosmetic companies have holiday packages that include minis of fragrances (that would easily fit in a stocking) or lipsticks, or kits. Clinique has a great kit called "a case of the pretties," with 6 or 7 eyeshadows, two blushes, and four lipsticks. They also have an eye shadow palette with 9 eyeshadows and two eye pencils for $29.50, and it is beautiful.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I love tea and specialty coffee! Especially on Christmas day. I think that's a great idea.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Starbucks makes a great Christmas tea, called Joy. I used to buy my Mom a box at Christmas.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Liquor he'd be totally good about getting
> 
> He gets a little overwhelmed by the girly stuff. He has no idea what 90% of my drawer in the bathroom is even for or called. But my DD who is only 8 is actually really good at picking out stuff like that so maybe I'll send him out with her for support.


My husband always takes the kids shopping. They buy things for stockings along with gifts for their grandmother and me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I like those scratch lotto tickets and trashy mags are always fun And I love bath stuff, I totally forgot about that to put on my list.


ooh a gifts thread...! If you love bath stuff perhaps bath-bombs, mini candles, essential oils, nice soap, incense, lotion, a quirky sponge, funny rubber duckies... this is becoming a bath-themed stocking in the making. Chocolate has already been mentioned. How about chocolate-dipped strawberries? These can be home-made! 

I think there can be fun with discovering what he selects for you. How about giving him a few words to go on? His mission, if he accepts, is to get you an item that relates to each word. This could simply be a location in your home: bathroom, bedroom, lounge room, your car. Or perhaps a part of your body: hands, lips, ears and hair. He finds an item for each of those. It can still be family friendly. I might pinch my own idea here and revive our stockings.


My go-to under $10 gift item for women are the Aveda travel sized products. Hand and foot cream that are perfect hand-bag / office-desk sizes.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

My sexy SO almost always gets me a gift certificate to a spa... Tucks it down deep in my stocking... Enough for a mani/pedi, a "lavender wrap" massage, a facial and exfoliation... Can't wait to find this in my stocking!

Along with some candles. And a "personal massage" from him (he has MAGIC hands-- better than any masseuse I've ever been to.) And usually a beautiful, handwritten love letter. And once in awhile some Tiffany jewelry!!!

And a box of Shari's Berries...always....

Chocolate Covered Strawberries, Chocolates, Cookies and Cakes Delivered by Shari's Berries
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Ladies, please keep posting. Getting some great ideas from this thread.


Let me give you a heads up Gus.....After years of getting socks and underwear at Christmas, one year I got her a big selection of sweat socks, and a days of the week panty collection......

*HUGE FREAKING MISTAKE!!!!*

I thought she had been "HINTING" all those times I got S&U in my stocking....I was wrong....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hobby related items, pens, fridge magnets, mints, nail polish, silly/cute socks, and something completely bizarre and useless.


----------

